# i did a search but ....................



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

my brother is looking an american bulldog to do schutzhund with and yes he understands all of the + and - 's of working one of them , he has owned them for years and has a nice bitch now. is there any recommendations out there for working american bulldogs kennels ?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

where is he located?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

lake county california


----------



## Karen Havins (Apr 22, 2012)

Is he looking for working ability over anything else? Or a working AB that is more bully? Or more Standard? 
Is he interested in a pup?


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

he wants a male pup and is really not that concerned with anything other than having one that would be a good club level dog , he enjoys the sport and wants to continue to enjoy with one bred for the work


----------



## Kara Fitzpatrick (Dec 2, 2009)

NorCal bulldogs has some nice ones. http://www.facebook.com/NorcalAmericanBulldogs

heard great things about their dogs. 

a guy i know has a female out of their bitchLuna, he just got a brevet on her- nice bites and great work ethic.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

If you want IPO/Sch in generations and à helpfull nice beeder contact KIWS http://kiwsabs.com/

I think she posts her to.


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Take a look at Monique's dogs:

http://whitemountainkennel.com/abs


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Had ABs for 12 years...from my own personal exp..you want a dog with the right drives. My bully AB was my best worker and he was just a $600 pet. My Sch prospect with a ped to die for was a worker but not for Sch... 

Your brother being in Lake co...Marcel and Amy at Norcal are in Vacaville... Dave Putnam has a dog from marcel and just got his BH at our trial last weekend. Not a bad dog... I would also look at Lucillano Olivia of white lighting Abs in Sacramento...


----------



## Taryna Mitchell (May 13, 2010)

I have bulldogs too and highly suggest your brother go see any dogs (parents, relatives, etc.) he's interested in in person and spend time talking with both the breeder and the owners/handlers of their productions to get an understanding of their temperament and drives. I agree with Mario. While I love them and would be hardpressed to go with any other breed, bulldogs can be a bit of a gamble. Our most successful dog so far came out of the newspaper. We're quite happy with our current pack, but up to now have washed out several with super nice sport pedigrees.

All of the folks mentioned already are excellent leads with solid track records of producing sport dogs. A couple other ones producing nice young prospects (east coast tho) are Bionics (www.bionicamericanbulldogs.net) and Maggie at Gunslinger (www.gunslingerkennels.com). Both are very active in Schutzhund. Another option is to keep your eyes out for individual breedings...those that have a good dog, and not really a kennel, but are doing a breeding in order to get their next prospect. Some of my favorite working bulldogs came from breedings like that.

Best of luck to your brother in his search!


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Have to agree with checking out Maggie's dogs at Gunslinger.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks all the info jump started his search


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Another vote for KiWS. Also Valor's ABs. I have 2 KiWS/Valor's dogs. One titled MR1 going for MR2 soon. The other a pup, almost a year old doing well in training. Vids of both dogs on my youtube ambullgirl. KiWS has a litter on the ground by Icon SchH3 out of a Blanco SchH1 daughter, nice linebreeding as Blanco is by Icon. Valor's just repeated the Blanco x Issa litter that produced my female, pups expected mid Oct, another nice linebreeding on Icon(half bro x sis) These dogs have plenty of drive, stability, and are great workers. 

Also look at Eagle's Wing Kennel, met several of their dogs ver nice great drive/stability. White Mountain also has great working dogs with a litter on the ground. As mentioned NorCal's also has good working ABs.

An AB bred to work out of working/titled parents/lines can make a great working dog. More and more ABs are being worked and titled


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

I have owned bulldogs since 2001 and am familiar with all the kennels that have been mentioned and have seen many of their dogs in person. You have got some very good recommendations, basically the cream of the crop as far as bulldogs and sport work goes..

Currently I am handling a 13 month old female AB out of Norcal's (Riley X Sugar) and am very happy with how she is progressing. Their bitch Luna is one the nicest bitches the breed has to offer and imo ranks right up there with a lot of the top working males...Norcal's breeds healthy, stable dogs with drive and are very easy to deal with. 

Here is a video of my young bitch taken in July at 12 months of age after about 15-20 rounds of bitework training. This was her first time attempting an escape bite.

I wish your brother luck with his search! Please keep us updated!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsRoVtkLLRw&list=UU8UUECWE3HLSAT58YFowvGg&index=1&feature=plcp


----------



## alan hernandez (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I didn't know if starting a new thread was a good thing to do , so I am just adding that I too am looking for an american bulldog suitable for French Ring. I am in the chicagoland area.

I did manage to make contact with Marcel at Norcal's but unfortunately they are not planning a breeding anytime soon. The other upcoming litter i am interested in, out of KiWS' Blanco , is pretty much spoken for.

I do have a slight chance there, but it doesnt look good as there are several people in line ahead of me.

Any leads to any upcoming litters of working AB's would be greatly appreciated. Basically, I am a past AB owner, who is fairly new to FR.

I would like to find an AB male with the right drives/temperament to do FR. I will be training with Adrian Moreno (NARA level 2 decoy) in the NW Indiana area. My goals as a beginner is to take one challenge at a time, working towards a Brevet then seeing where I can go from there.

thanks everyone,

alan hernandez


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Thanks to those that gave us a recommendation, I haven't been on this board in a while ago nice surprise. 

Alan,
I am KiWS and therefore own Blanco. What breeding are you interested in? most breedings I get a pup or two out of and some have yet to be announced. I also may do a repeat on our last as the consistency and quality were right there where I want them. 

Not sure how quickly you want one, but...You can PM or send me a message otherwise. 

glad you like Blanco, he makes me feel blessed for sure... 
t


----------



## alan hernandez (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Tracey,

I sent you a PM.

thanks again,

alan


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

KIWS is a good place to look. I've seen a number of their dogs at training and away from training many times. Blanco seems to be producing well across the board with a number of different females.

Monique at White Mountain Kennels has some nice stuff coming out of NH.

Gesa, in Europe, is producing nice dogs out of proven working dogs. I used to train with a guy who had two dogs (I believe three now) out of her dogs and the ones that I saw were quite nice.

For me, personally, if I was looking for a pup I'd be aiming for a Blanco pup.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Alison Grubb said:


> For me, personally, if I was looking for a pup I'd be aiming for a Blanco pup.


Awe thanks Alison, Im glad you like him.. :wink:


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

As someone who has ABs from several of the breeders mentioned in this thread, other than getting a dog from Chestnut's Little Indians in Germany, I'd go with a dog from KIWS. 

For the gentleman wanting to get an AB for FR, good luck. Not an easy breed to work with in that sport and not many know how or are willing to train them for it either.


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

Jesus Alvarez said:


> As someone who has ABs from several of the breeders mentioned in this thread, other than getting a dog from Chestnut's Little Indians in Germany, I'd go with a dog from KIWS.
> 
> For the gentleman wanting to get an AB for FR, good luck. Not an easy breed to work with in that sport and not many know how or are willing to train them for it either.


Meant to say KIWS/Valor as they're breeding on the same lines.


----------



## alan hernandez (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

Fortunately the guy I will be training with has had experience with AB's. If I did not know him , I would most likely have tried schutzhund, as there seems to be more ABs involved in that sport.

alan


----------



## Jesus Alvarez (Feb 6, 2009)

alan hernandez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Fortunately the guy I will be training with has had experience with AB's. If I did not know him , I would most likely have tried schutzhund, as there seems to be more ABs involved in that sport.
> 
> alan


Having experience with ABs and training one to title in FR are two very different things. 

You're right, there are plenty more doing IPO but that's because there are more people training for that sport than there are that train Ring.

Good luck with your search and I wish you success.


----------

